# Mediatriz y bisectriz (mathematics)



## gian_eagle

como dirían Mediatriz??

Es dentro del campo de la geometría.


----------



## PSIONMAN

It's a long time since I did geometry, but I think it the "bisecting perpendicular"


----------



## jivemu

Yo lo he encontrado como "perpendicular bisector".
http://mathworld.wolfram.com/PerpendicularBisector.html


----------



## lulilanzi

NO se cual es el vocablo en ingles, pero estimo que hablan de Bisectriz y no de mediatriz


----------



## PSIONMAN

jivemu said:
			
		

> Yo lo he encontrado como "perpendicular bisector".
> http://mathworld.wolfram.com/PerpendicularBisector.html



I concur with jivemu


----------



## gian_eagle

entonces bisectriz es "perpendicular bisector", verdad?

yo he encontrado 

"*MEDIATRIX*" y "*DIRECTRIX*" para mediatriz y directriz, es correcto esto?


----------



## jivemu

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> entonces bisectriz es "perpendicular bisector", verdad?
> 
> yo he encontrado
> 
> "*MEDIATRIX*" y "*DIRECTRIX*" para mediatriz y directriz, es correcto esto?


 
Si miras el enlace que he puesto en mi post anterior (para eso lo he puesto), verás que "perpendicular bisector" es la mediatriz.


----------



## gian_eagle

pero entonces, qué rayos es bisectriz?


----------



## gian_eagle

hasta ahora intuyo que,

bisectriz = bisector

mediatriz = perpendicular bisector

fuente: eurodicautom, tag: bisector


----------



## gian_eagle

Ahorita estoy traduciendo un syllabus, sobre el curso de geometría.

Como traducirían esto:
*
Semana 02: Construcciones geométricas, conceptos fundamentales: Simetría, perpendicularidad, paralelismo, mediatriz y bisectriz. División de un segmento en partes iguales.*


----------



## jivemu

Bisectriz sería *(angle) bisector*.


----------



## gian_eagle

Muchas gracias Jivemu!! Tenías razón.

Entré a la página que me dijiste: Angle Bisector

Entonces queda como:

*Bisectriz = angle bisector
*
*Mediatriz = perpendicular bisector*


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Gean, 

Aquí encontrarás algunas definiciones para "bisector" y sus derivados


----------



## gian_eagle

gracias fsaebroso.

bisector tenia mas significados de los que creía.


----------



## cares

Hello,
I saw or think Bisectriz = Bisector, Altura = Height and Mediana = Medium but, how do you say Mediatriz?
Thanks
Cares


----------



## Dlyons

cares said:


> Hello,
> I saw or think Bisectriz = Bisector, Altura = Height and Mediana = Medium but, how do you say Mediatriz?
> Thanks
> Cares



Bienvenid@ al foro cares.

Perpendicular bisector


----------

